

Ask HN: What service has an API to do wire transfers? - fedesoria

Need to incorporate into a startup the ability to send wire transfers to clients who submit their bank information and so far I haven't been able to find a service that lets me do this through an API. Help?
======
i2pi
When you say wire transfers, do you mean international wire transfers or
domestic ACH transactions? For the latter, there are a few companies that
provide electronic ACH processing & an API.

The biggest problem that you'll face is not actually moving the money, but
complying to anti-money laundering regulations and the like.

That said, we're building a banking service with an API. We've done the hard
work. I'd love to know more about your use case to see if we can help.

~~~
harrisonhjones
I would be interested in a banking service with an API. What kind of service
are you building?

~~~
i2pi
<http://banksimple.com/>

------
mattew
Do you really need wire transfers, or would ACH transactions suffice? Wires
generally have a fairly significant fee schedule associated with them.

